# A little different project...



## Russell Eaton (Sep 1, 2011)

I turned this for a contest on a different forum. It has a cherry base, holly legs, box elder body with cherry rim, and 2 cherry finials. It has a spray lacquer finish. Comments are welcome...   Russell


----------



## NHProFF (Sep 1, 2011)

Amazing... This piece looks like it should be on a multi million dollar yaht somewhere.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 1, 2011)

Absolutely spectacular!!! May I ask what other forum?


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

BRAVO, Buon amico! Magnifico. Sembra meglio di fine art italiana!

In case you can't understand my accent, since your family moved to the big city:

Well done, it is fine art!!!!

I can't wait to see this, CLOSE UP!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome work. Hope you win.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Sep 2, 2011)

Glenn it is at the Woodturners America forum. This piece tried to get the best of me. I turned 8 finials for the top, only to glue one on have a "incident" and it break. Then back to the drawing board. Thanks for the comments.  Russell


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 2, 2011)

You continue to amaze, Russell - well done!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 2, 2011)

WOW............................


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 2, 2011)

amazing piece. great work


----------



## glycerine (Sep 2, 2011)

wow, very nice work Russell!


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks super, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## RWL5420 (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW... that is beautiful


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 5, 2011)

gorgeous work! may i ask what spray laquer you use? and how it is applied, do you buff after?
Thanks
JeffG


----------



## bitshird (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful Piece Russell, are you going to bring that to the Turning Southern Style week after next?? It sure would look nice in the Instant Gallery!!!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Sep 5, 2011)

Ken if I bring that out of the house I may be looking for a new place to live. I gave it to my wife....nuf said. 
 Jeff the lacquer is spray Deft gloss. I got it from LOWES. I can't find it at H.D. and the price is about 6$ a can. I put on 3 coats, let sit for a day then sanded with 600 grit. Then applied 1 more coat. I did not buff, it was too fragile and I was tired of making replacement pieces...LOL


----------



## kenspens (Sep 5, 2011)

*saaaaaaaaahhweeeeeeet!!!! nice job*

fantastic job  great lines and nice choice of woods with a great finish!!
ken:biggrin:

kenspens


----------



## ahoiberg (Sep 5, 2011)

that is a real beauty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 6, 2011)

I was just at the SWAT meeting in Waco and your piece was by far better than anything I saw on display.   Excellent!!


----------



## reddwil (Sep 7, 2011)

All I can say is WOW, Hope you Win or Won!!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------

